

Password Security Strength Indicator - danpalmer
http://danpalmer.me/blog/passwords.html

======
rgovostes
While the article is informative, it seems like a poor decision to type your
password into anything that isn't the site you access with it.

While the site isn't doing anything harmful, it is not served over SSL so it
could easily be modified. (The author uses some obfuscated JavaScript code,
but it turns out to be a silly Easter egg :)

------
danpalmer
Showed this to someone today, they said I should post it on here because of
the password strength indicator.

